# laser grip or guide rod laser for my sig p250 in 45 acp



## lonewolf77685 (May 29, 2011)

Hey I am new here I am sorry if this question is on here. I am looking for a laser grip or guide rod laser for my sig p250 in 45 acp I have not found one but will a different one like a p290, p238, p226 ect will fit a p250 in 45 acp? Tanks for any help


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

To date, no one has made a grip or guide rod laser for the 250. There are a couple of very small lasers that will fit the rail, but then you get into holster issues. There's not much in the way of accessories for the 250. Hopefully this will change.


----------



## lonewolf77685 (May 29, 2011)

then i will sell it i might go back an get the xd springfield the sig p250 came out in 07 i dont think they will make any accessories this was $525.00 wasted. thanks hud3500 for the help i thought i overlooked it b/c the rest of the sig line has laser grip or guide rod laser


----------



## Captain Spalding (Feb 10, 2011)

First, let me say that I have owned a LaserMax guide rod laser and regretted it. Two deal-breakers: one is that the aim of the laser is not user-adjustable. Lasermax used to say on their site that if you send your gun to them they will sight in the laser. No thank you. Also, the beam is not constant, but rather continuously flashing. LaserMax claims this makes the dot easier to see. I don't know how most people feel about this, but for me it is just the opposite.

I would venture that the reason Crimson Trace has not made a laser grip for the P250 is because the various grip options for the P250 complicate the whole issue.

You purchased a gun with a rail. Why not just get a rail-mounted laser and a holster to accommodate it?


----------

